# ***OFFICIAL*** Anthony Pettis vs. Gilbert Melendez Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*
*Co-main event - Five round fight for the UFC Lightweight Title*















​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

In before Pettis hurts himself and gets the fight cancelled.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Pettis makes it to the fight, I see him winning this with relative ease, maybe stopping Gil with a body kick.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Like everyone else, I'll believe this fight is happening when they're inside the ring staring at each other. Until then, Gilbert by not being broken. Otherwise Pettis via something quick and flashy.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

gilbert is gonna try to make this an ugly fight, he cant just go out and kick box with pettis.. i suspect gets finished here probably by a head kick


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> gilbert is gonna *try *to make this an ugly fight, he cant just go out and kick box with pettis.. i suspect gets finished here probably by a head kick


Really good word choice, he is going to try and fail. He has nothing for Pettis who won't let him get up close and clinch and throw wild punches hoping the other guy gets k.o'ed before him.

It won't take more then 1 round, 2 tops for Pettis to finish him. He will just use his superior movement/timing to soften him up with kicks/punches while staying out of his way,then some flashy trade mark kick will send this guy packing.

The only two guys that stand a chance with him are Khabib and Cerrone(if he doesn't go full retard like he usually does in title fights).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pettis all day if he's in full working order. He says his knee is '100%', but they all do...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Pettis will be faster and more accurate on the feet and make want Gil to get up if he ends up on his back. Pettis will either win decisively or get decisioned like against Guida (a fight he clearly won IMO).


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pettis via head or body kick.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a feeling Melendez will surprise a lot of people here.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

hellholming said:


> I have a feeling Melendez will surprise a lot of people here.


Won't be one of them! Put on a brilliant perfomance against bendo, even think he won that one. He's probably evolved even more after the diego fight. Won't be surprised if he obliges pettis in a stand up match just to prove a point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hellholming said:


> I have a feeling Melendez will surprise a lot of people here.



I believe Melendez is a very tough match up for Pettis. Gil is capable of putting on that fast paced in your face no room or time to breathe fight that made Clay Guida his name (and allowed Guida to beat Pettis) and the thing is Gil will do it while being bigger, stronger and better in every aspect. If Gil makes this an ugly war he will run all over Pettis. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

I usually don't 'dislike' fighters but I have a hard time rooting for champions who rarely defend their title or can't make it to the cage. Nothing personal towards Pettis but every division needs an active champion in my opinion. I'm hoping Melendez takes this, he's a great guy and awesome to watch. Thinking Pettis probably takes this though but either way I think Khabib will be the champion before too long.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I believe Melendez is a very tough match up for Pettis. Gil is capable of putting on that fast paced in your face no room or time to breathe fight that made Clay Guida his name (and allowed Guida to beat Pettis) and the thing is Gil will do it while being bigger, stronger and better in every aspect. If Gil makes this an ugly war he will run all over Pettis.


Actually, lay 'n pray and stupid MMA scoring that favors fighters on top regardless whether they do nothing and get constantly attacked with sub-attempts by the bottom fighter is what allowed Guida to beat Pettis.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Oax said:


> I usually don't 'dislike' fighters but I have a hard time rooting for champions who rarely defend their title or can't make it to the cage. Nothing personal towards Pettis but every division needs an active champion in my opinion. I'm hoping Melendez takes this, he's a great guy and awesome to watch. Thinking Pettis probably takes this though but either way I think Khabib will be the champion before too long.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Since 2010 Melendez has fought 7 times... while Pettis has fought 9. If you're looking for a super active fighter to be LW champ... You might want to keep looking.


----------



## Oax (Nov 23, 2014)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Since 2010 Melendez has fought 7 times... while Pettis has fought 9. If you're looking for a super active fighter to be LW champ... You might want to keep looking.


Huh. Well if Melendez wins then I hope that trend can be reversed. Lots of exciting fights at LW for a champion to be inactive, regardless of who it is.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Actually, lay 'n pray and stupid MMA scoring that favors fighters on top regardless whether they do nothing and get constantly attacked with sub-attempts by the bottom fighter is what allowed Guida to beat Pettis.


plus pettis never really tried to scramble and get up.. he was determined to win off of his back and set up subs with his bottom strikes.. i doubt he makes that mistake again..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Since 2010 Melendez has fought 7 times... while Pettis has fought 9. If you're looking for a super active fighter to be LW champ... You might want to keep looking.


Yeah Pettis's numbers aren't really that bad going by 2010 till now

Cain - 7 / Werdum - 7
Jones - 11 / Cormier - 14
Weidman - 10 / Belfort - 7
Hendricks - 11 / Lawler - 13
Pettis - 9 / Melendez - 7
Aldo - 9 / McGregor - 14
Dillashaw - 13 / Cruz - 6
Johnson - 15 / Dodson - 7

Rousey - 10/ Zigano - 7

So that's 166 fights from champions and challengers in the UFC right now for an average of ...9 fights per fighter


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure Pettis is already scheduled for his next surgery, and will be out for the next 32 months after the fight (IF it happens, so hopefully Gilbert knocks Mr. Glass out.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Yeah Pettis's numbers aren't really that bad going by 2010 till now
> 
> Cain - 7 / Werdum - 7
> Jones - 11 / Cormier - 14
> ...


It's funny how some guys on that list get a really bad wrap for not fighting... while others are never mentioned. Yet the discrepancy in fights between them isn't huge.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Gil by whatever he wants.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

The hate for Pettis in this thread))


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea.. they will be really upset when Pettis tools his plodding ass.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't get why Pettis is put up on this pedestal like he is GSP or Jon Jones. 

He lost to Guida.

He Split with Jeremy Stephens who is a FW now.

He beat Lauzon. I love Joe, one of my favorites. But he isn't a top 15 LW and never really has been. 

Beat Cerrone on feet. Good win. So did Nate Diaz.

Sub'd Bendo. Look at Bendo now. Good win no doubt, but Ben Henderson was bound to lose one way or another. He wasn't some dominant champ. 

Why do people act like Pettis is this machine who is so much better than the rest of the division?


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't get why Pettis is put up on this pedestal like he is GSP or Jon Jones.
> 
> He lost to Guida.
> 
> ...


I really can't wait to quote your post after the match


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That is the official poster. Saw these at the bar!


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

The Hype that Pettis gets for beating one guy twice would make Conor Mcgregor green with envy.

Removing Henderson from the mix, Gil and Anthonys best wins are against fringe top 10 fighters like Cerrone, Sanchez and Thompson. I don't think either one of these guys are proven, and it will be interesting to see if either hold the belt a few fights from now.

I like both of these fighters and hope it is a good fight.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Gil by whatever he wants.


That sounds like you put Melendez up on this pedestal like he is GSP or Jon Jones. On what base are you doing this¿


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's not that Pettis defeated those guys, it's the way he did it. Like an elite fighter and the others didn't belong in the same cage. So far he's been far above his recent opponents, let's see what Gil has for him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

There's no doubt that Pettis is more fun to watch but I can't help thinking that anything clay Guida can do Melendez can do much better.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Has Pettis struggled since though? Everybody keeps bringing up Guida but noone has done that to Anthony ever since.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Has Pettis struggled since though? Everybody keeps bringing up Guida but noone has done that to Anthony ever since.


That's true. It's just a feeling I have. I don't have any facts or stats to justify it. I think Pettis is prettier and Gilbert is tougher..


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Pettis is a well known mouth breather.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Insane title fight. I picked Pettis for the win but a close one. I think his great footwork and crisp, unpredictable striking wil be a huge advantage on the feet. Gilbert can take punishment but the brutal precise kicks of Pettis are too much for anybody. Melendez needs to put Anthony on his back land big shots. Gilbert needs to avoid a kickboxing match at all costs. Pettis won the title with his ground game so very dangerous fight for Melendez but he has nothing to lose. This is what you call a perfect co-main event...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Got Pettis by some crazy move.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ben Henderson is better than Clay Guida at absolutely everything. He got subbed the second he tried to take Pettis down. The Guida fight is completely irrelevant at this stage.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ben Henderson is better than Clay Guida at absolutely everything. He got subbed the second he tried to take Pettis down. The Guida fight is completely irrelevant at this stage.


Guida has a certain way of throwing off even a really good strikers timing, depending on who it is. It becomes relevant if Petis fights someone as weird as Guida again. Which he won't.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Gilbert isn't as easy to finish as some of you are implying... he's actually never been finished.


My opinion on this one is Melendez sends fragile Pettis back to the drawing board.

Melendez is gritty, aggressive, has a great chin and and even better recovery time when he does take a big shot. He brawls and boxes excellently. Great GNP and takedown ability and his BJJ is solid.

Gilbert El Nino Melendez is finally gonna get that UFC title that he was robbed out of in the Ben Henderson fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MK. said:


> I really can't wait to quote your post after the match


For what reason? I didn't say Pettis has no chance or isn't good. I was asking why he is put on the pedestal as if he has defended his belt 7 times and can't be touched? He has ZERO defenses and is coming off injury and a lay off. ZERO DEFENSES. 

My question was why is he thought of as some untouchable guy? Do you have a decent answer or are you just going to quote a post if he somehow wins? As if you have never predicted a fight wrong?

I pick Gil, but it is a good fight. My post you seem to want to quote has nothing to do with who wins who loses.



Voiceless said:


> That sounds like you put Melendez up on this pedestal like he is GSP or Jon Jones. On what base are you doing this¿


It is called exaggeration and chiming in on a fighter I like in a thread most think he has little shot at winning. Figured a short response of "Gil by whatever he wants" would sort of read like such, but I guess not.

I pick Gil. Certainly not by whatever he wants. It isn't DC vs. Cummings. It should be a good fight, 2 of the best if not the 2 best LWs going at it. In my eyes Gil is the uncrowned champ. Pettis slipped out of the Aldo fight just to take a title fight at 155 IN HIS BAcKYARD!....as the challenger. Gil already beat Bendo and was robbed.

If Gil can't get takedowns and close distance then he will be in trouble as Pettis is as good as it gets from range. Gil is as tough as they come though and has ways to win in my opinion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ben Henderson is better than Clay Guida at absolutely everything. He got subbed the second he tried to take Pettis down. The Guida fight is completely irrelevant at this stage.


I would argue Guida better cardio and fights at a faster pace, he also is IMO just as good of a wrestler and grappler as Ben is.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> For what reason? I didn't say Pettis has no chance or isn't good. I was asking why he is put on the pedestal as if he has defended his belt 7 times and can't be touched? He has ZERO defenses and is coming off injury and a lay off. ZERO DEFENSES.
> 
> My question was why is he thought of as some untouchable guy? Do you have a decent answer or are you just going to quote a post if he somehow wins? As if you have never predicted a fight wrong?
> 
> ...


First of all you need to calm your tits. Second and more to your point, get glasses mate cause you need them if you don't see the crazy amount of skills that Pettis has.

That alone is reason enough to think he is miles ahead of anyone in the division.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Keep it calm guys. No more personal stuff. Keep in mind we're all here to discuss things we're passionate about.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Gilbert isn't as easy to finish as some of you are implying... he's actually never been finished.
> 
> 
> My opinion on this one is Melendez sends fragile Pettis back to the drawing board.
> ...



I agree with everything here. Nino will use his takedowns to win this fight


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Guida has a certain way of throwing off even a really good strikers timing, depending on who it is. It becomes relevant if Petis fights someone as weird as Guida again. Which he won't.


Guida used to be fairly great with his grappling, but I don't think the Guida then survives against the Pettis now (the Guida now dies against either Pettis). Ben Henderson imo has a much better submission game. Pettis showed that he's a threat on the ground, not many guys at that level lost by armbar so Pettis brought it out of nowhere.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MK. said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > For what reason? I didn't say Pettis has no chance or isn't good. I was asking why he is put on the pedestal as if he has defended his belt 7 times and can't be touched? He has ZERO defenses and is coming off injury and a lay off. ZERO DEFENSES.
> ...


Ill make sure I spell it out first.....Pettis has great skill. Great kickingg game. Is fast. Is solid off his back. 

But flashy doesnt mean best. People tend to overrate guys who have "cool" striking. Uriah Hall was a monster because he had flashy KOs then loses to John Howard. 

I wouldnt be surprised if PettIs won by a kick. Wouldnt be surprised if Gil absorbed a kick and went on to win the fight. I never sId Pettis didnt have skills. I said he tends to get put on a high horse as if he is some proven dominant champion. He has zero defenses.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol at the idea of Pettis submitting Melendez off his back.

Melendez by decision. Pettis has undeniable skills, but I think Melendez's time is now. That high pace and well rounded skill set along with his experience will keep him ahead on the score cards in my opinion.

Honestly though, I wouldn't be surprised if either guy wins, but im sticking with Melendez.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

suspectchin said:


> Lol at the idea of Pettis submitting Melendez off his back.
> 
> Melendez by decision. Pettis has undeniable skills, but I think Melendez's time is now. That high pace and well rounded skill set along with his experience will keep him ahead on the score cards in my opinion.
> 
> Honestly though, I wouldn't be surprised if either guy wins, but im sticking with Melendez.


Noone expected Bendo getting subbed in the 1st and Cowboy getting brutally stopped via strikes either. Pettis is unpredictable and has a lot of questions to answer imo.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Noone expected Bendo getting subbed in the 1st and Cowboy getting brutally stopped via strikes either. Pettis is unpredictable and has a lot of questions to answer imo.


pfft I predicted both of those fights to end exactly how they did. 

But I agree he has a lot of questions to answer, and Gil is the perfect fighter to truly test Pettis, only other guy would be Khabib ssimply because he is a monster on the mat.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ill make sure I spell it out first.....Pettis has great skill. Great kickingg game. Is fast. Is solid off his back.
> 
> But flashy doesnt mean best. People tend to overrate guys who have "cool" striking. Uriah Hall was a monster because he had flashy KOs then loses to John Howard.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if PettIs won by a kick. Wouldnt be surprised if Gil absorbed a kick and went on to win the fight. I never sId Pettis didnt have skills. I said he tends to get put on a high horse as if he is some proven dominant champion. He has zero defenses.


I rarely agree with Jonny... RARELY

But he's pretty spot on with this post.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

For a sports bettor this is a great fight to go with the underdog. Gotta go with Pettis though although I think it'll be a tougher fight than the rest. I don't even remember when Gilbert got finished then again Cerrone, Bendo, and Jlau are tough cookies themselves.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Rauno said:


> Noone expected Bendo getting subbed in the 1st and Cowboy getting brutally stopped via strikes either. Pettis is unpredictable and has a lot of questions to answer imo.


I think Melendez will have more respect for his BJJ and not get caught in a submission. He's fought guys who are great off their backs before. Pettis proved he can submit guys off his back, but I'm not convinced that he's going to catch anybody who takes him down now just because he caught Bendo.

I could see him potentially stopping Gil with strikes though. Gil did get dropped by Sanchez after all so it's not like he can't be hurt badly. Should be a fun fight either way.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

suspectchin said:


> I think Melendez will have more respect for his BJJ and not get caught in a submission. He's fought guys who are great off their backs before. Pettis proved he can submit guys off his back, but I'm not convinced that he's going to catch anybody who takes him down now just because he caught Bendo.
> 
> I could see him potentially stopping Gil with strikes though. Gil did get dropped by Sanchez after all so it's not like he can't be hurt badly. Should be a fun fight either way.


Melendez has some really really solid BJJ fighters he trains with, I dont think BJJ is going to be a factor in this one anyway but Gil can/should be able to stop any sub attempt.

I think the most likely outcome is a decision and I know Melendez has the ability to win but who knows? Between how close this could be and the horrible judging, you might as well flip a coin.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

suspectchin said:


> Gil did get dropped by Sanchez after all so it's not like he can't be hurt badly.


People keep bringing this up like Melendez wasn't picking him apart all night from the outside. Gilbert chose to brawl when he wanted to and make it a fun fight.

He literally could have stayed on the ouside and outpointed for every single round. Like he was displaying.

Gil brawled because he chose to enter the brawling exchanges for the fans. If anybody brawls they can get caught and dropped and that goes for Pettis as well.

Diego didn't drop Gil because of any flaw in Gilberts technical boxing. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> People keep bringing this up like Melendez wasn't picking him apart all night from the outside. Gilbert chose to brawl when he wanted to and make it a fun fight.
> 
> He literally could have stayed on the ouside and outpointed for every single round. Like he was displaying.
> 
> ...


Melendez probably could have stayed on the outside and outpoint Sanchez, I doubt he could do that with Pettis.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Melendez probably could have stayed on the outside and outpoint Sanchez, I doubt he could do that with Pettis.


Maybe, maybe not. That remains to be seen. But what Gilbert can do is use his technical boxing as well as out grapple Pettis... Pettis was controlled and outwrestled horribly by Clay Guida. And Guidas wrestling has nothing on Gilberts.... Gil out grappled and defeated Guida a few years ago in Strikeforce.... I'm not doing MMA math here just comparing their grappling capabilities.

There are a lot of ways for these two to attach eachother. I'm just not taking under consider consideration anybody getting dropped by anybody when they both decide to sloppy brawl just to please the crowd.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Dude, this fight is gonna be wicked. Gil will want to brawl and put Tony on his back. I think the longer this fight stands, it's all bad for Melendez. Pettis is a kicking machine. Wouldn't be surprised if Gilbert gets caught with a head kick or a nasty, crumbling body kick. What an amazing appetizer for the main course. This card should match the hype. I think Pettis landing the more significant strikes. UD for Pettis...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://m.sherdog.com/news/articles/Pros-Pick-Pettis-vs-Melendez-78225

Pros pick Gil 11 tp 10 here. Funny how different fans see thr fight. Fans always tend to lean more towards flash. 

This is one of my most anticipated fights of the entire year. Not a better fight could be made at 155 or below other than Aldo Pettis as it would be champ v champ. But this should be a sweet fight.

Gil has the style to give Pettis fits. Pettis can land a kick at any time.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Of all the people there Colton Smith is the guy who puts out one of the more thought out responses. Surprising.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

slapshot said:


> Melendez has some really really solid BJJ fighters he trains with, I dont think BJJ is going to be a factor in this one anyway but Gil can/should be able to stop any sub attempt.
> 
> I think the most likely outcome is a decision and I know Melendez has the ability to win but who knows? Between how close this could be and the horrible judging, you might as well flip a coin.


Yeah that's what I'm saying. I very much doubt Pettis will submit Gil.

I know Rival, I wasn't pointing out flaws in Gil's defense, I'm just saying he can be hurt badly. Of course he willingly allowed Diego to hit him, but he still showed that he can't just go in there tanking, only point I'm making. Diego also rarely shows power these days so there's that. Not that Gil would try to tank against Pettis anyway, but it shows that if Pettis DOES manage to catch him (not that he automatically will, Gil has solid defense), I see it being more likely of a finish than if he locked in a submission from the bottom. That's all. Not crediting Diego's performance or poking holes in Gil's defense. I obviously see Gil fighting smart against Pettis either way and it will probably be a non issue.

Not looking to debate in Pettis' defense. I'm picking Gil! Haha


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Gil executing his gameplay pretty well thus far.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

10-9 Melendez.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Booo Melendez!

EDIT: YAY PETTIS!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Brillaint, ******* brillaint


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol I'm eating so much crow.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dammmmmn Pettis is Crazy good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Pettis so fast and deadly with the sub. raise01:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

IDK that fight just didn't impress me either way for some reason.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

suspectchin said:


> I think Melendez will have more respect for his BJJ and not get caught in a submission. He's fought guys who are great off their backs before. Pettis proved he can submit guys off his back, but I'm not convinced that he's going to catch anybody who takes him down now just because he caught Bendo.





slapshot said:


> Melendez has some really really solid BJJ fighters he trains with, I dont think BJJ is going to be a factor in this one anyway but Gil can/should be able to stop any sub attempt.





suspectchin said:


> Yeah that's what I'm saying. I very much doubt Pettis will submit Gil.


.....


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

"Lol at the idea of Pettis submitting Melendez." My words.

Yeah.. Oh well


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah that's a guy in the p4p discussion, he didn't just beat Gilbert Melendez he beat a Gilbert Melendez who looked really good in those first two rounds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> IDK that fight just didn't impress me either way for some reason.


Pettis striking looked fairly awesome but he showed that he can't really stop pressure or relentless wrestling. His submissions are insane but really, I'd be REALLY interested in seeing how he'd cope with Khabib Nurmagomedov.


----------



## suspectchin (Apr 29, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> .....


Lol I was waiting for someone to quote me. Show some humility ya jerk. :hug:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pettis striking looked fairly awesome but he showed that he can't really stop pressure or relentless wrestling. His submissions are insane but really, I'd be REALLY interested in seeing how he'd cope with Khabib Nurmagomedov.


He owuldn't khabib is too damn good


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

suspectchin said:


> Lol I was waiting for someone to quote me. Show some humility ya jerk. :hug:


I taunt you as I didnt make a prediction haha.

I just googled Melendez to see how old he is after he said he was feeling old (only 5 years older), but I loved seeing that he said Pettis' prediction was Conor McGregor plagiarism. Imagine a champion being accused of acting like McGregor? haha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He owuldn't khabib is too damn good


He'd destroy Khabib imo with striking but I think now Khabib would do what Melendez did without mistakes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He'd destroy Khabib imo with striking but I think now Khabib would do what Melendez did without mistakes.


Khabibs takedowns are relentless, 21 tds in 3 rounds against abel was insane alone.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pettis striking looked fairly awesome but he showed that he can't really stop pressure or relentless wrestling. His submissions are insane but really, I'd be REALLY interested in seeing how he'd cope with Khabib Nurmagomedov.


Yeah, well said. He looked like he was a bit lost trying to handle that pressure, Gil was faring very well in the striking, and I though Pettis was starting to tire already. Good sub! But Gil def stuck his neck way out there for the taking. Coulda also just been some ring rust for Pettis, too.

I'd love to see Khabib get a shot. Not sure how it would go down, but there's a template there, for sure.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Melendez came with a good plan and it was working fine. I was impressed by how composed Pettis remained withstanding all that pressure, just exploring the few openings Melendez gave him to hit him, hurt him and finish him. Good to see he is healthy and defending his belt.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Yeah, well said. He looked like he was a bit lost trying to handle that pressure, Gil was faring very well in the striking, and I though Pettis was starting to tire already. Good sub! But Gil def stuck his neck way out there for the taking. Coulda also just been some ring rust for Pettis, too.
> 
> I'd love to see Khabib get a shot. Not sure how it would go down, but there's a template there, for sure.


Pettis just beat Gil while Gil was expertly executing his perfect game plan.

Pettis was definitely losing the first but IMO he looked calm and stayed focused. He showed that despite someone being in his face, he was still able to land his shots which undoubtedly lead to that sub.

He was willing to stand against the cage and swing but ultimately, multiple sneaky shots dazed Gil and left him pretty defenseless to the choke.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I loved seeing that he said Pettis' prediction was Conor McGregor plagiarism. Imagine a champion being accused of acting like McGregor? haha.


Pettis also said if you mess with someone from Roufusport, you mess with them all.

But, Conor said it first: mess with one irishman, you mess with them all.

A pattern is forming.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sure.

Amazing how fights can look so different depending on who you want to win.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> Yeah, well said. He looked like he was a bit lost trying to handle that pressure, Gil was faring very well in the striking, and I though Pettis was starting to tire already. Good sub! But Gil def stuck his neck way out there for the taking. Coulda also just been some ring rust for Pettis, too.
> 
> I'd love to see Khabib get a shot. Not sure how it would go down, but there's a template there, for sure.


Yeah Melendez was doing okay with his strikes. I think it was because he had Pettis against the cage, and in doing so he made Pettis think solely about the takedown instead of the strikes.

I was hugely impressed by the boxing of Pettis. He didn't get too many opportunities as a result of the above, but his speed and accuracy was ridiculous. I know we all know he's a great striker but that's mainly his movement and kicks. His boxing looks amazing in short bursts so I think if had fought someone like Aldo for example (hard to think of pure strikers at LW) he would destroy him.

Khabib imo will beat Pettis. As I said, which was jacked by Rogan's punk ass , Khabib can do what Melendez tried without mistakes. Also, Khabib has vertical power. When Melendez had Pettis' legs, he was trying to pull him out from the cage and onto the ground. Khabib would have it much easier because he'd lift Pettis in the air, meaning his balance wouldn't quite be as applicable.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> .....


Umm you have to do better than that. Pettis rocked him with strikes before he got the sub, thats not the situation I was talking about but good try.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I just hope Pettis goes home and works his ass off with Askren to get ready for Khabib.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Khabib just tried to hyjack the post fight press conference.

Pettis is okay with the UFC making this fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Poor Khabib. He came in thinking he was gonna David Haye the joint and everyone ended up laughing at him.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

we always see Pettis shine at kickboxing range.. but i counted 4 times where Pettis backed Gil off by landing right hooks at close dirty boxing range.. 

Gil played the perfect game and Pettis still used accuracy and speed to disable his opponent with strikes, and almost forced Gil to fall into a takedown where he gave up his neck..

Pettis literally rocked him at least 3 times before pouncing on that guillotine..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Pettis is the best fighter in the UFC I think. Why? 

Elite standup
Good takedown defense
Good cage grappling
Good submissions
Strong willed, mentally strong
fast
dynamic

No other fighter is dynamic as he is, even the seemingly unbeatable Aldo appears predictable in comparison.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Well this sucks. Was a solid fight, Gil got a little too aggressive and paid for it. I still think that a guy with amazing grappling skills and high pressure beats Pettis. Khabib will be the new champion soon enough


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

If Pettis off a 15 month layoff beats Melendez no grappler is beating him. He's too good, only time beats him and he'll be old and some young guy will wear him down.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, I was nervous after round 1. Melendez took it to Pettis and made it ugly. The second round was much better, Melendez was still putting Pettis against the fence but Pettis made him pay every time and basically lit Gil up with his back against the fence. And then he pulls out the guillotine out of nowhere. 

If you didn't know, this guy is for real. Elite standup, elite grappling and does not wilt under pressure.



suspectchin said:


> Lol I'm eating so much crow.


At least you're graceful in doing so. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

This was a really good win for Pettis, not as one sided as it appeared either. Pettis lost the first but he was really lighting Melendez up on the counter in the 2nd, he hurt him 2-3 times with his back against the cage. 




jonnyg4508 said:


> Pros pick Gil 11 tp 10 here. Funny how different fans see thr fight. Fans always tend to lean more towards flash.


Flash works sometimes


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fight was going pretty much how I expected it till Pettis did the unexpected. That was a pretty slick finish and it was impressive as I thought stylistically that Melendez was a tough fight for Pettis. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. Super impressive.

It's a very rare thing to see subs in fights involving top 5 fighters. Petis has managed it against two of the very best LWs. This boy has shown some superb evolution.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The fight was going pretty much how I expected it till *Pettis did the unexpected*. That was a pretty slick finish and it was impressive as I thought stylistically that Melendez was a tough fight for Pettis.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


isn't the unexpected kind of expected from pettis


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M_D said:


> isn't the unexpected kind of expected from pettis


Well Melendez didn't expect it...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Well Melendez didn't expect it...


ME NEITHER. Pettis by sub is the very last thing I expected to happen in that fight.

That guy's pretty good.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> If Pettis off a 15 month layoff beats Melendez no grappler is beating him. He's too good, only time beats him and he'll be old and some young guy will wear him down.


Im not sure why you would say that, Gil's not exactly a wrestling powerhouse.

Two words, Khabib Nurmagomedov ...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats to Pettis, he's proved very dangerous from his back, Aoki like.

Can't believe Gil was caught still. He was winning that fight big time.

Pettis is a great fighter no doubt. But goes to show that kicks aren't everything. Just like Nate boxed up Cerroen when everyone said he would get murdered standing. 

Pettis does not have great hands. Boxing seems to best kicking if pressure is applied. Gil was well on his way to beat Pettis standing mixing in takedowns and having relentless pressure. 

Like Gil said, rather he get KO'd than sub'd like that. Can't be leaving that neck out there though. Pettis is quick to jump.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pettis does not have great boxing? What the hell were you watching? He was landing combos with precision accuracy and good power.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Pettis does not have great hands. Boxing seems to best kicking if pressure is applied. Gil was well on his way to beat Pettis standing mixing in takedowns and having relentless pressure.
> 
> Like Gil said, rather he get KO'd than sub'd like that. Can't be leaving that neck out there though. Pettis is quick to jump.


Gil also said he was surprised by Pettis hand speed and cleaner striking. He said he got rocked and went in for a sloppy takedown. In what way was he winning the stand up? How does Pettis not have good boxing?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Pettis does not have great boxing? What the hell were you watching? He was landing combos with precision accuracy and good power.


On the back foot at that....


Melendez was causing him trouble in the first, but he was only winning the stand up battle because he was going for so many takedowns. Pettis seemed to have him sussed out in the 2nd.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Yeah striking when you're the one on the cage is hard. Striking when you're upright on the cage thinking of takedowns is hard. Striking against Gilbert Melendez is hard. And imo Pettis looked great with all of the above against him.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Not as exciting as I wanted the fight to be. Really wanted it to go 5 rounds too. Gil took the 1st but after he got rocked with that punch he made a silly mistake and Pettis capitalized.

I can't wait for Khabib to fight Pettis. Although I like Pettis more since he is so exciting, I don't think he can take Khabib on the floor. That will be his biggest problem and will also stifle his stand-up since he will always be worried that he will be taken down.

Notice how he didn't through anything fancy today? Because he was careful and he will be even more careful against Khabib.

Lots of fun fights to come. Really exciting stuff.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Pettis is so slick.
Gil is as tough as they come and was really taking it to Anthony but he kept his composure and pounced on the neck in a flash and ended the fight. As impressive as Pettis' stand up is I gotta say his subs are equally as impressive, his last two fights were against champions who were never finished and he finished them both impressively. 

Bring on Khabib. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> Gil also said he was surprised by Pettis hand speed and cleaner striking. He said he got rocked and went in for a sloppy takedown. In what way was he winning the stand up? How does Pettis not have good boxing?


Man haters are just gonna hate applies perfect to this thread. Like u said and like Gil said after the fight Pettis was crisp and on point every time with his striking.

Gil was trying to brawl with him, and Pettis was landing in between his shots almost every time. The guy is a beast, i just hope he stays healthy like promised in the presser after.


Props to Gil for being humble in defeat and not talking shit after the game.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> Pettis is so slick.
> Gil is as tough as they come and was really taking it to Anthony but he kept his composure and pounced on the neck in a flash and ended the fight. As impressive as Pettis' stand up is I gotta say his subs are equally as impressive, his last two fights were against champions who were never finished and he finished them both impressively.
> 
> Bring on Khabib.
> ...


it was his striking that hurt him a few times before he pounced on the guilotine.. same thing with the bendo fight.. the body kicks set up the arm bar..

its quite genius actually how he hurts these guys and forces them to desperately go for the takedown thinking that they will be safe there.. then he exploits the holes in their defense with subs..


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> it was his striking that hurt him a few times before he pounced on the guilotine.. same thing with the bendo fight.. the body kicks set up the arm bar..
> 
> its quite genius actually how he hurts these guys and forces them to desperately go for the takedown thinking that they will be safe there.. then he exploits the holes in their defense with subs..


Many fighters finish their opponents like that. What's impressive is that it works for Pettis on such a high level. He may be flashy but he's keeping it simple as well.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Great win for Pettis, can't wait to see him win again in 2017...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

CupCake said:


> Great win for Pettis, can't wait to see him win again in 2017...


Let's hope he makes it to khabib in april and when he loses it won't matter then. Tis a shame though he is entertaining and very good.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Great win for Pettis, can't wait to see him win again in 2017...


:laugh:

It's funny because it's true


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> :laugh:
> 
> It's funny because it's true


Mexican champion Knees are made out of softened paper mashe and fibre glass shards.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Congrats to Pettis, he's proved very dangerous from his back, Aoki like.
> 
> Can't believe Gil was caught still. He was winning that fight big time.
> 
> ...


I think you should watch the fight again closer and pay attention to the boxing exchanges. Coming into this fight, I too was VERY sceptical of Pettis's boxing skills, but in this fight he actually completely out boxed Melendez. Gil was bull rushing forwards swinging hooks to try and intitate a clinch, take down. Virtually none of his shots actually landed, Pettis evaded and avoided most of them but wasn't firing back any counters until late in the first round. Late in the first and all through the second round Pettis was clearly out boxing Gil and countering him cleanly and precisely as il came rushing in. Pettis clocked him on the counter boxing a number of times and rocked Gil several times with his counter boxing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The blueprint of beating an accurate, fast and dynamic striker like Pettis is to pressure him, not allowing him to unload and grind him against the cage. Pettis still found a way to win, proving that he doesn't wilt under pressure. Not only did he win but he rocked and subbed Gilbert Melendez with his back against the fence. I can't see how this man still has doubters.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im very interested to see Pettis fight Khabib


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I have to admit I didn't think Pettis had that in him. Melendez is ridiculously hard to put away... a legitimate Gracie black belt.... that was so impressive.

Training with Jake, Nick, Nate and Yancy I can only imagine how many times Gil has worked his way out of Guillatines with no problem.... that submission was pure beauty with the speed and grip. Pettis definitely made me a believer here.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I think you should watch the fight again closer and pay attention to the boxing exchanges. Coming into this fight, I too was VERY sceptical of Pettis's boxing skills, but in this fight he actually completely out boxed Melendez. Gil was bull rushing forwards swinging hooks to try and intitate a clinch, take down. Virtually none of his shots actually landed, Pettis evaded and avoided most of them but wasn't firing back any counters until late in the first round. Late in the first and all through the second round Pettis was clearly out boxing Gil and countering him cleanly and precisely as il came rushing in. Pettis clocked him on the counter boxing a number of times and rocked Gil several times with his counter boxing.


The funny thing is that the Pettis doubters said that those who favor Pettis are blinded by his flashy technique, but in his boxing he was everything else than flashy. It was rather fundamental staying tight boxing that prevailed over wild (flashy) brawling boxing.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> The funny thing is that the Pettis doubters said that those who favor Pettis are blinded by his flashy technique, but in his boxing he was everything else than flashy. It was rather fundamental staying tight boxing that prevailed over wild (flashy) brawling boxing.


It's as if people don't believe fighters have the ability to evolve. 

What they showed in their last performance is all anyone is capable in some people's eyes. 

Pettis is still a relatively young guy and he's obviously hasn't found his ceiling yet.

Hell people still hold the Guida loss against him and that was in 2011 for God sakes. And it's not as if Pettis lay helplessly under Guida... the man was doing his best to fight off his back.

The haters always have to come up with something though.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Hell people still hold the Guida loss against him and that was in 2011 for God sakes. And it's not as if Pettis lay helplessly under Guida... the man was doing his best to fight off his back.


In that fight, Guida did actually nothing but defending Pettis' sub attempts after sub attemps, no offense at all. It was one of the worst showcases of "but he is on top so he must be winning"-MMA scoring.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd like to be the big man here and give Pettis the respect he well deserves after finishing Gilbert like that but, since it doesn't really matter what I think, I'm not going to do it. :wink03:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

So apparently Anthony Shelftime Pettis could be out for up to six months lol..


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> So apparently Anthony Shelftime Pettis could be out for up to six months lol..


He twitted 18hrs ago "My hand is fine!"

Although I know some would love nothing more than for the guy to get hurt again to continue to hold the only thing they can against him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> He twitted 18hrs ago "My hand is fine!"
> 
> Although I know some would love nothing more than for the guy to get hurt again to continue to hold the only thing they can against him.


At this point in time it's all anybody can hold against him. Dude is that legit.


----------

